# Ann Arbor Animal Rights ordinances



## drazle (Oct 8, 2002)

From SAOVA.ORG


> Dear Michigan Friends,
> 
> There's a proposed animal ordinance being considered in Ann Arbor that's very close to the animal rightist's complete agenda and your worst nightmare. The thirty page proposal includes animal guardianship elements, breeder permits, a pet store sales prohibition, new owner grooming and kenneling requirements and a prohibition on electronic collars, to name just a few items.
> 
> ...



http://www.mlive.com/news/aanews/index.ssf?/base/news-6/1068219830262031.xml


> Pet rules debate stretches to 3 a.m.
> 
> Council will take issue up again next month after more input
> 
> ...


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Don't get me wrong on this. I believe that animal-cruelty should not go with out punishment. But what are these animal rights people thinking. If you out-law pet ownership then you would have to but all domestic animals to sleep. You just can let these animals run free. And I'm sorry animals do not have the same rights as humans. But thats a different can of worms.


----------

